# Swallowed a whole steak bone



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

This bone sounds dangerously large to me. I would consult an emergency vet immediately,


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

My friends dog ate a bunch of cocktail weenies with toothpicks still in them. The vet said to feed some bread slices. I guess it is supposed to protect by wrapping around the points? Their dog was fine.

Was it raw or cooked?
I agree, I would at least call the ER vet.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Why butter bread? Out of curiosity. I, too, would go to an emergency vet. Best wishes, I understand how scary it can be when they swallow large objects! Bones can be digested but I worry about such a big piece with splintering capability in a tiny tummy.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

I would go to the emerg vet. He is young and that is a big bone to pass through his little bowel. A visit now could save a surgery later.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

ER vet immediately.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Any update on how the pup is doing?


----------

